
28,000-year-old mammoth cells have shown reactivity in mouse egg cells - PierredeFermat
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-40546-1
======
Mizza
Does anybody know why so much mammoth research comes out of Korea and Japan?

~~~
PierredeFermat
It might be geographic proximity to Siberia and thus abundance of research
material, which drives some funding to do more research which then drives more
funding, etc.

------
ourmandave
With the ice caps melting, is there a big demand for Woolly Mammoths right
now?

I'm just asking.

~~~
sgolestane
I saw a program on discovery channel a while back on how resurrecting mammoths
would help with preserving the permafrost.

Edit: A related article:
[https://www.patheos.com/blogs/shanephipps/2017/06/20/mammoth...](https://www.patheos.com/blogs/shanephipps/2017/06/20/mammoth-
solution-mammoth-problem/)

~~~
mfoy_
Does that make sense? The logic is that woolly mammoths would... am I reading
this right? Tamp down the permafrost? Like, they'd literally just squish the
ground on top of it to compact it and insulate the permafrost from rising
temperatures? And they'd knock over trees... that's... that's the plan?

EDIT: Apparently, yes, that is seriously the idea. But the scale required to
make a difference, and the cost to get to that scale boggles my mind. You
can't just whip up one pack of mammoths and call it a success...

~~~
michaelwilson
It defies logic but case in point: the re-introduction of wolves actually
changed rivers in Yellowstone:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysa5OBhXz-Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysa5OBhXz-Q)
.

Not claiming this proposal will have the same impact, or even a positive one.

~~~
hashmap
eh.

[https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/scientists-
debun...](https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/scientists-debunk-myth-
that-yellowstone-wolves-changed-entire-ecosystem-flow-of-rivers/70004699)

------
bem94
I have yet to hear a convincing argument for "resurrecting" the woolly
mammoth. The entire enterprise seems to be an abominably cruel and misspent
effort.

I've heard some argue we might need to resurrect a lot of species we're
killing off in the next 100 years, so it's good practice. Better practice
would be looking at those animals we expect to go extinct. Or, yanno, trying
to stop the extinction in the first place.

~~~
herogreen
If you understand French, watch this:
[https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/078777-000-A/siberie-les-
avent...](https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/078777-000-A/siberie-les-aventuriers-
de-l-age-perdu/) you'll be convinced.

If you don't:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleistocene_Park](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleistocene_Park)

Basically we need them for an earth-scale experiment that will try to prevent
the permafost from unfreezing, thanks to ruminant eating the grass through the
snow, thus breaking the snow insulation that prevents the ground from re-
freezing deep in winter. If the permafrost do unfreeze, I believe the climate
is doomed.

edits: typos

~~~
phyalow
It has english subtitles, just watched, very educational.

------
etxm
These are going to taste like shit.

------
beat
Ah, now I'll have steeds for my robot army!

We won't win the war, but we'll look awesome.

